# 24x7TechnicalSupport.net launches ease of business products and new services.



## Server Management (Aug 2, 2019)

_*August 2nd, 2019*_

*Wilmington*,DE -- *24x7TechnicalSupport.net*, which is the Technical Support, Server Management and Cloud automation division of Tecsys Solutions today launched a few new services and products based on popular client demands. Both the products and services have been tailor made to suit the ever changing needs of the web hosting businesses and industry. The introduction of these new services and products provides value for money for all the customers and future clients giving them ready solutions to run their businesses with ease. A brief introduction to new services and products are as below:

*Services*:

1. *CyberSecurity and Vulnerability Assessment and Penetration Testing (VAPT)*:
Internet Technologies are growing as fast as humans can think and the nature of websites/networks and servers is changing drastically over and over again. These fast changes leave behind un-addressed issues with security of the websites, servers or the entire network. Our CyberSecurity and VAPT experts use various ethical methods or evaluating your website or server or even network security for issues like hacking, social engineering, SQL injections or other exploits which can lead to business damages. More details can be found at: https://www.24x7technicalsupport.net/cybersecurity
2.* IT Assets Management and Monitoring as a Service*:
The growing IT infrastructure today adds overheads for most businesses as man power is required to manage the infrastructure. Our newly launced IT automation and management service provides a cost effective and hassle free solution to business who need to save cost on managing their IT assets. Our service provides full remote monitoring and automated management of your entire IT setup with features like Inventory, License Management, Compliance etc. The solution is designed and implement based on your own ITAM and ITSM strategies giving you complete control of your costs.
3. *Enterprise Mailing Solutions as a Service*:
All growing businesses need reliable and affordable mailing solutions to handle their professional communications. Our Zimbra based enterprise mailing solutions provide robust and scalable hassle free mailing services to businesses who want an entire collaboration suite and not just simple mailing. The limit free setup gives flexibility for small, medium or even large businesses to have fixed costs for their mailing services rather than paying a heavy per mailbox cost every month. We also provide advance load balanced mail gateway solutions for hosting providers with high number of shared servers to help them prevent ip blacklisting issues.
4. *IT Automation Solutions*:
IT infrastructure and needs are getting complex day by day and it is very important for businesses to automate their processes to save cost and increase efficiency. We are now happy to launch commercial solutions for companies who are looking to automate their entire IT operations including management, monitoring and tracking of their operations. Our tailor made automation solutions help business to increase their profits considerably. More details can be found at : https://www.24x7technicalsupport.net/itautomation

*Products*:

1. *Reportstool.com*:
Employee reporting is a major headache for mosting web hosting companies or businesses as many of these businesses employ remote employees or other companies. Reportstool provides a hosted service which provides centralized reporting and statistics for all its employees. The tool can track ticket actions, resolutions, chats, monitoring and task based reports. Currently Reportstool integrates seamlessly with WHMCS providing direct ticket import features. More integrations are coming up soon. An Android app gives you complete control on the go allowing you to keep watch on your employee's work history from just anywhere in the world. You may signup for an early release beta test of Reportstool on the https://www.reportstool.com website.
2. *ServerManagement.App*:
The use of mobile devices is increasing day by day. Mobile devices are important methods for business owners to be connected to their business. Our new intuitive app and web interface provides business owners with full control over their servers and operations providing all server management tasks to be done at their finger tips. The product is right now available free of cost to our server management clients on request and would be released commercially very soon. The preview for the product can be found at https://www.servermanagement.app

*About 24x7TechnicalSupport.net*:

==============================================================================

*24x7TechnicalSupport.net*, the outsourcing support division of Tecsys Solutions LLC, offers tailor made outsourced webhosting technical support and server management solutions.
Our team consists of people with over 12 years of webhosting industry and datacenter experience. We offer custom solutions like OpenStack/Cloudstack setups, Private cloud setup, custom cluster builds etc.

*24x7TechnicalSupport.net* at a glance:


Experienced and Certified Systems Administrators and Technical Staff.
24x7 Real Manned presence for helpdesk and live chat support.
Server Management Services for CPanel, DirectAdmin, Plesk, SolusVM and Plain Linux and Windows Servers as well.
Free Server Monitoring with All server management plans.
Top Notch and Professional Office Setup.


==============================================================================


----------

